
A Mindset Away from Success in a Toxic Work Environment - junwuwriting
https://medium.com/swlh/a-mindset-away-from-success-in-a-toxic-work-environment-7e92aa681339
======
aspiringvc
This is so incredebly backwards in every way.

>Delay, defer and help everyone cool down. Show your team what mediation looks
like. Slowly, usher your team forward with a healthy dose of zen. You can do
it. Remember, you’ve got grit.

The most common problem with managers is when they refuse to make clear
decisions and take responsibility for them. This person clearly does not want
to do that and thinks being a manager is about "mediating" discussion in her
team instead of making its decisions.

I wish the author well, but she sounds incredibly overwhelmed and most of her
advice seems to be vague platitudes about managing her own stress instead of
how to give better direction to her team.

------
eyeball
Annoying medium login required.

~~~
jokab
Annoying medium upgrade to paid version required

